# rollers and poles



## greensboro84 (Feb 15, 2008)

Just wondering what roller frames and ext poles everyone prefers. Actually, I'm wondering if anyone has used purdy's rolling equipment. Around here, wooster is the only thing to use. And while I'm a "if it aint broke, don't fix it" kinda guy, I'm interested in the purdy stuff, since I think purdy brushes are far superior to wooster now, Im thinking of trying there rollers and poles. I have to admit, the sherlock is great and Ive never rolled with anything else, I like the fact that the cover cant slip off, they clean up easily etc... the purdy looks like some weird contraption. Just wondering if it offers any advantages over the wooster


----------



## tsunamicontract (May 3, 2008)

oh man, I just got the purdy quick lock stuff and I don't know how I painted with out it before. My wooster pole is just for deck brushes now. I want to try a pro x-tra frame but I am worried that I will hit the ceilings and trim because of the larger diameter but might speed up production a little on repaints.


----------



## JNLP (Dec 13, 2007)

I like/use the Wooster Sherlock GT with quick release. :thumbup:

I won't buy Purdy brushes anymore, so probably won't ever buy their poles/rollers.


----------



## greensboro84 (Feb 15, 2008)

I am worried that I will hit the ceilings and trim because of the larger diameter

wait, i didnt realize they had a larger diameter. does this mean you can only use purdy covers with it? we usually use super fab or duron covers. 


I like/use the Wooster Sherlock GT with quick release. :thumbup:

I won't buy Purdy brushes anymore, so probably won't ever buy their poles/rollers.


yeah i use the gt also. ive liked the purdy brushes more than anything else for a while, then i gave the pro-xtra a chance, and its the only thing i paint with now, the 3in sprig, im gonna get a 4in soon to replace my old xl swan. do you have problems with the wooster "clumping up" in the middle and havin bristles stickin all out the sides? thats what turned me off, i never have to comb out my pro-xtra during the day, the only thing that bothers me about the pro-x is paint dries on the outer bristles very quickly, but even then, i can paint trim all day and it performs well. it cleans out easyily to. i can't imagine a better brush for me. i havent used one in stain yet though, and im starting to like my partners all nylon purdy brush. i think with purdy, anything with the stainless steel ferrule is good stuff. i use to swear by the xl's till they started to rust on me. ok ill stop now, i can talk about brushes for days, sorry, i know, i have a problem and im getting help


----------



## JNLP (Dec 13, 2007)

Complete opposit for me, as I find the Purdy don't last me all day & the Wooster does. Purdys are decent brushes, but in my experience Woosters last alot longer & take a better beating. Some Woosters do suck though. These are the ones I perfer: http://www.thepaintstore.com/Wooster_Ultra_Pro_Firm_Lindbeck_Angle_Sash_Brush_p/4174.htm

ICI has great brushes too. I know they used to be made by Wooster but not sure if they are anymore as somebody mentioned they weren't.


----------



## slickshift (Apr 8, 2007)

*Rollers frames and poles:
Wooster Sherlocks have never let me down

Never seen the Purdys

Re: Purdy Brushes
Your the first one I've heard say P's better now
Most have been complaining as they ain't as good no more like before
I must agree, at least in a small way if not more
But I like my Coronas, and have been using Woosters lately
It's a supply thing, Coronas are hard to find out here, Woosters not
...and they've got that extra firm
*


----------



## tsunamicontract (May 3, 2008)

purdy pro xtra covers
pro xtra frame
they have a larger diameter (but only by a 1/4 inch? that hardly seems worth it?)


----------



## slickshift (Apr 8, 2007)

tsunamicontract said:


> purdy pro xtra covers
> pro xtra frame
> they have a larger diameter (but only by a 1/4 inch? that hardly seems worth it?)


Oh God I hate that crap

That's one for the "seemed like a good idea at the time" pile
Nobody carries the stupid sleeves for those stupid things...what a PITA
I finally flung it into the trash


----------



## tsunamicontract (May 3, 2008)

what about the wooster big ted? it is like 3/4 of an inch bigger, might actually make a difference?


----------



## slickshift (Apr 8, 2007)

Not seen one of those in the store or in use


----------



## patriotpainter (Jul 31, 2008)

I heard ICI brushes are now being made by NOUR in Vietnam. Nour is a canadian company although none of their brushes are made there. Have you tried Elder and Jenks brushes, I like the Ultra series, they are very similar to purdy XL's. They also make excellent Lambswool covers.


----------



## Shemp (Aug 2, 2008)

JNLP said:


> I like/use the Wooster Sherlock GT with quick release. :thumbup:
> 
> I won't buy Purdy brushes anymore, so probably won't ever buy their poles/rollers.


Do yourself a favor and purchess the Purdy pole and roller system. I have always loved Sherlock lock in poles and still own many poles of theirs. but these Purdy lock in poles are a blessing! especially the longer one's absolutly no give in these babies...
I also love the bigger sleeve, it's like the newer rims they make for cars you get more revolutions when rolling so it makes it easier on your back/neck.


----------



## Shemp (Aug 2, 2008)

tsunamicontract said:


> purdy pro xtra covers
> pro xtra frame
> they have a larger diameter (but only by a 1/4 inch? that hardly seems worth it?)


yea, just incase people who use these sleeve's don't know, you can put a 1/4 regular sleeve on a spinner and the Purdy sleeve's will fit. 
that was one of my concerns when these things came out was how am I gonna spin them...not that you need a spinner, but they do come in handy.


----------



## tsunamicontract (May 3, 2008)

Shemp said:


> yea, just incase people who use these sleeve's don't know, you can put a 1/4 regular sleeve on a spinner and the Purdy sleeve's will fit.
> that was one of my concerns when these things came out was how am I gonna spin them...not that you need a spinner, but they do come in handy.


I just use my frames to spin . . .


----------

